
A new evil: the Web 2.1 server-side blink tag - nickb
http://cheese.blartwendo.com/web21-demo.html
======
wallflower
And there could be a popular yet-to-be-written Firefox or GreaseMonkey
extension to neuter it in case web advertisers start adopting it.

